# Has anyone tried Aciphex for GERD



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

I was put on a double dose of Aciphex (called Pariet in Aus, but I checked the net and think it's Aciphex in the USA)... one morning and one before evening meal. This was about 8 months ago, and it seemed like a miracle for me. Now I am right back where I started ... I am even taking the occasional Zantac on top of the Aciphex. Anyone else have problems with drugs stopping working? Take careKristy


----------



## onlyme (May 22, 2004)

I have taken Aciphex for over a year now. I only take it at night now and have not noticed it decreasing in effectiveness. I do also restrict my diet a lot so i do not eat things that would aggravate my GERD.


----------



## poohtiger (Jun 12, 2004)

I used to take Nexium and just recently the doctor changed it to Aciphex. It does work for me. I also have a Hiatal Hernia and suffer from IBS-D.God Bless!


----------



## loveholli (Jun 2, 2004)

I was on it for about 2 months. Honestly, it did nothing for me. Just yet another medication that costs $$.


----------



## biggbill (Sep 8, 2001)

I was on Aciphex 20mg also for one year, then the Doc changed it to Nexium 40mg, which I've been on for 2.5 years. But my acid reflux seems to be getting worse. Ugh. My doctor doesn't even have any new suggestions, other than take 2 Nexiums now. Wonder if I should? hmmmm.


----------



## stephniann (Jul 28, 2004)

i took aciphex for about a week, it burned my esophagus, so now i take 60mg of nexium daily, but now thats starting to NOT work!







i don't know what else i can take, i've taken EVERYTHING there is to take


----------



## midge78 (Aug 1, 2004)

Nexium and Aciphex are not covered by my HMO Blue, so my doc prescribed protonix for me instead. It worked well for me and continues to work, I have a haital hernia. My bf also takes it and it stopped working for him and the doc said try aciphex, so far so good!


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

My husband tried protonix samples then blue cross wouldn't cover it so gave aciphex instead. seems to give him more gas. go figure


----------



## Ralph E. (Sep 10, 2004)

My doctor's got me on Protonix.It seems to really work.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

aciphex does nothing for me. so my doc said 2x per day. i am afraid to do it. but ice works. so does not eating and chewing gum constantly, which messes up my TMJ jaw. not eating isn't an option so that leaves me to chewing ice. ick!


----------



## GastroGuy (Aug 17, 2004)

I was on 2 Aciphex per day and it worked fine for a couple of years, then stopped working. So I've instead taken a prokinetic approach (Lexapro + Zelnorm + Cholinergics) and have been able to reduce the Aciphex to 1 per day and still keep my reflux under control. (That is, so long as I continue to adhere to all the usual lifestyle and diet recommendations.)


----------



## proclaimdfallen (Sep 3, 2004)

I was on aciphex i was suppose to take one a day and ended up taking 2 most of the time.i was switched to nexium and take it once a day, it works almost always, is there a high chance that is medicine stops working too?


----------



## Dux (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi! I am new here, and I hope you will understand when I say that I am sp glad to know that there are people who suffer from GERD as much as I do.I have periodic bouts of IBS-D with panic, but the GERD is chronic, and short of not eating anything, seems resistant to almost everything.I have Prevacid which I take at nightand I also take Ginger capsules which seem to help...and I am thinking of buying stock in Rolaids and Tums, I use so many of them.The most recent outrage is peanut butter.Suddenly, for no apparent reason, I can't eat peanut butter, which I love!I woke up in the middle of the night puking up bile, and my throat burned for days.My doctor does not recommend Nexxium; I can't remember why, but I will ask him ABOUT Aciphex.I am so glad you are here!


----------

